# Unerklärliches Datenvolumen!



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

weiß nicht, ob ich in diesem Forum richtig bin. Habe eine Frage zu DSL. Und zwar habe ich den SpeedManager von T-DSL installiert (habe einen Vertrag mit T-Online). Dort ist ja immer zu sehen, welchen Up- und Download man hat. Jetzt hatte ich schon mehrmals das Problem, dass ich alle Anwendungen, die DSL benötigen geschlossen habe, der Balken beim Speedmanager aber immer noch ausschlug.
Da ich mich wunderte, weshalb immer noch Datenvolumen übertragen wurde, schaute ich im Volumenzähler nach und stellte fest, das erstaunlich viel Datenvolumen  _gesendet_ wurde. Zwar lag es immer noch unter dem Wert des empfangenen, aber es wich deutlich von den Werten ab, die mir normal erscheinen. Als ich beim letzten mal versuchte, den PC runter zufahren, bekam ich eine Meldung, dass das 'XHEngine Comm Internal' (es kann auch 'HX Engine...' gewesen sein) nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet werden konnte. In der Suchfunktion fand ich später kein entsprechendes Programm.
Kann das damit zusammenhängen? Und was bedeutet es eigentlich, wenn mehr Datenvolumen gesendet wird als üblich (v.a. wenn man keinerlei Anwendungen offen hat, die auf das Internet zugreifen müssen). Kleine Anmerkung am Schluss: weiß nicht, ob es damit zusammenhängen kann, hatte aber vorher jeweils den Phonostarplayer laufen, zum Online-Radio hören. Habe ihn aber jedesmal vorher "ordnungsgemäß" geschlossen.



Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ck


----------



## advisor (15 Januar 2006)

Mit TDIMon kannst du sehen, welche Programme auf das Netzwerk zugreifen und Last erzeugen:
http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/TdiMon.html


----------



## drboe (15 Januar 2006)

gast_ck schrieb:
			
		

> (es kann auch 'HX Engine...' gewesen sein)
> 
> Kleine Anmerkung am Schluss: weiß nicht, ob es damit zusammenhängen kann, hatte aber vorher jeweils den Phonostarplayer laufen, zum Online-Radio hören. Habe ihn aber jedesmal vorher "ordnungsgemäß" geschlossen.


Ein Programm zu schliessen heisst nicht, dass keine Tasks mehr aktiv sind, die mit dem Programm einmal aktiviert wurden. Ein Blick in den Task-Manager sagt mehr. HXEngine könnte zum Realplayer bzw. Helixplayer gehören. Soweit ich es gehört habe, nimmt der Phonostar-Player wohl Realplayer-Streams auf. Da könnten also ggf. Teile des Realplayers aktiv sein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

danke schon mal für die Antwort. Falls es das nächste mal auftritt, werde ich mal strg+alt+entf drücken und schauen, was mir der taskmanager anbietet. Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch: Ist es nicht schon ungewöhnlich, das man übermäßig Daten sendet, obwohl man eigentlich nur Programme offen hat/hatte, die Daten empfangen (so wäre es ja auch mit dem Phonostar-Player)? Bin da doch etwas unsicher. Da ich DSL-Flat habe, mache ich mir um übermäßige Kosten wegen Zeit und Datenvolumen keine Gedanken, aber kann es sein, dass mich jemand ausspioniert oder hat es andere Gründe?


----------



## dotshead (15 Januar 2006)

Vielleicht hast Du auch irgendeinen Wurm auf dem Rechner und dein Rechner arbeitet als Drohne in einem Botnetz z.B. für eine DDoS-Attacke, zum Versenden von Spam usw.

Hast Du nen ordentlichen Virenscanner installiert?


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

ich benutze AntiVir Guard, der hat sich nicht beschwert. Lasse regemäßig auch a-squared, ad-aware und Spybot drüberlaufen. Die haben sich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gemeldet... irgendwelche anderen Empfehlungen vielleicht? Ansonsten würde ich es beobachten, bis das Problem wieder auftaucht.

grüße, ck


----------

